# Canon 60d with Rokinon 35mm 1.4



## mtaeye (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum and was wondering if i could get some help setting my camera in manual mode for video. I shoot in a 10x10 room and choose a 35mm to shoot the area and it works great.
Ive tried some test videos and it looks great to me with this set up. However the camera still asks me when i turn it on, "Ensure a lens is attached"
I would welcome any suggestions form anyone using this set up of just advisement in general.
thank you,
mike


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't worry about it, its a manual lens with no comms to body, so cam is just checking.
Set your shutter, light, set your iso and aperture.
Shoot!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 31, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Don't worry about it, its a manual lens with no comms to body, so cam is just checking.
> Set your shutter, light, set your iso and aperture.
> Shoot!


I get the same thing when I mount the camera to my telescope..... you can ignore the message.


----------



## mtaeye (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I've been using it for video but will get a chance to shoot some pictures soon. Thanks again.
-mike


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you had a look at Dave Dugdale's youtube channel. He shares a lot of helpful info on shooting video with DSLR.


----------

